# Manhattan Distance Function - Python



## smitty1199 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

I've been trying to craft a Manhattan distance function in Python. 
However, it seems quite straight forward but I am having trouble.

Can anyone help me out with Manhattan distance metric written in Python?

Thanks in advance,

Smitty


----------



## smitty1199 (Mar 24, 2009)

Any help please?


----------

